# Bay City Michigan



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Didn't see any threads for Extreme Cellar in Bay City so here it is. 
Nice track, great people, plenty of pit space and electric at the tables.
1/12 roadcoarse and mini coopers are the big classes, also run sedans as well. Oval on different days. Personals can be used hopefully starting next month : )

Here's the website for anymore info: Extreme Cellar Racing


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

the people running this track are the greatest they will bend over backwards to please everyone. they should have the new system some time this week so personals are real close to being a reality.


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

This is a great place to race! MINI COOPER'S RULE


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Anybody going to be running 1/12 nov 4th?
I know the oval has been the big thing here, any roadcoarse guys planning to run this winter?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

there hasn't been any interest this yr. so pat has not been running road course and i think he plans on going to the brl race in detroit that weekend


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

YES MATT has it setup imn the race schedule the 4th the first sunday of the month til it get's better we can run more if people come.. thanks for asking
Pat


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I should be able to make the 4th Pat. Got the little car all put back together and ready to go. Just need to break down a couple batts to 4 cell.

This weekend is last of outdoor offroad. That and the cold weather coming should get more guys thinking carpet cars. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Great we would like to havee the races I miss them maybe we can get back to at least twice a month..


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is Gixer running there?


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

He was but the Road course in the Bay City Area has dropped off I haven't heard from Gixer since last season... If anyone wants to do special Road course race just let us Know....


----------

